# Thanks You!



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

*Thank You!*

I'm new here but .... Thanks for being here!!! My wife doesn't want to hear it!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My wife knows as much about the drywall business as I...
,, And has never stepped foot on the site..:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

My wife is a office worker. Her eyes glaze over when I tell her of my daily trials and starts talking to the dog. I get the hint.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

My 9 year old daughter is the only one that will listen to me anymore. She knows the names of all the automatic tools. She likes the "bazooka taper" the best. She earns extra money by cleaning tools. My tools are always clean when I bring them home but, she makes them cleaner. She found a bit of mud on a flatbox one day and told me that it had to be cleaned again. She uses an old toothbrush to clean the auto tools. 

My wife gets mad at the mere mention of painting of drywall.:furious:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

:thumbsup:My wife occasionally takes interest in my work. like when she wants to know when I'm getting a check or when am I going to get this huge pile of mud out of her laundry room.
But you're right this is one of the few places I can come talk and read about drywall with people that actually care about their trade.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> :thumbsup:My wife occasionally takes interest in my work. like when she wants to know when I'm getting a check or when am I going to get this huge pile of mud out of her laundry room.
> But you're right this is one of the few places I can come talk and read about drywall with people that actually care about their trade.


Is that the gray USG ..or the white USG?

That USG low dust control ,light weight is what i mix with the a/p on skim.. Eliminates scratches ,, to a minimum .


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I know guys-after 31years my wife has probably gone to 3 jobsites just to please me,other than that please dont talk about your work-its boring, I took my youngest to work from age 5 until 19 [she,s 22 now] she could talk the same language with all of us- shes in college now, maybe shes knows more than me? In one vacation over all the years,I ran into a drywaller in a cabin next to ours. ended up talking in the lodge one night with the wifeys there. it was funny listening to them talk about ---never know when theyre getting home- where theyre working-when theyre getting paid ,hate doing their laundry and so on. I guess shop talk can only happen thru places like this= so yes-THANK YOU


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

wifes just dont care....i got a big order of tools from allwall..a few days early i was super pumped and damn ner pissing my pants in excitement..as im opening them up she is saying they will be there when we get back lets go.....thats not cool...not at all..but drywall talk appreacts new tools when wifes dont..so thanks fellas:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

My wife is a great woman and takes an intrest. But it is good having somewere to vent and talk about different ways of doing things.
So a big thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> Is that the gray USG ..or the white USG?
> 
> That USG low dust control ,light weight is what i mix with the a/p on skim.. Eliminates scratches ,, to a minimum .


Those grey buckets are actually tide laundry detergent. My kid sold them to pay his way to church camp. The usg primer is just sheetrock firstcoat primer. You know the rest all purpose, easy sand, and plus 3. 

I actually read somewhere else on these boards about mixing the dust control. I used to hate sanding that stuff until I mixed a bucket with 210 came back the next day sanded great. Felt like it had actually cured didn't just gum sanding pad and paper.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I get dogs abuse from the mrs when she catches me on DWT! "Its just Facebook for Tapers!" she'll yell:furious:
Would she rather I was watching p*rn????????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Those grey buckets are actually tide laundry detergent. My kid sold them to pay his way to church camp. The usg primer is just sheetrock firstcoat primer. You know the rest all purpose, easy sand, and plus 3.
> 
> I actually read somewhere else on these boards about mixing the dust control. I used to hate sanding that stuff until I mixed a bucket with 210 came back the next day sanded great. Felt like it had actually cured didn't just gum sanding pad and paper.


NO the mud in bucket.. is it gray or white?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I have never understood WHY we have to listen to our wives talk about "when they start", ",,,,,,,"How they are FEELING today",,,,,,, "What they think of that SKANKY Hoe they have to work with",,,,,,,,,

BUT

Let US mentioned that we "sanded 197 brds today in 103 degrees",,,,, and its like


"DON"T BRING YOUR WORK HOME",, your supposed to be LISTENING to ME!!!!!!!!!

Okay,,, I'll go to my room now:whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> NO the mud in bucket.. is it gray or white?


white.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

July 15, 2011 we celebrated our 33rd wedding anniversary. My wife, the mother of my three sons, is a saint. Any woman who can live through the ups and downs of this business ... and the ups and downs of the person who is up at 3:00AM in the morning rattling around, turning lights on while mumbling to himself in between gulps of coffee and banging around loading the truck with the weapons of the day ... "I'm tired of dealing with these assholes!!!" ... on the road between 4:00AM and 5:00AM and then coming home at unpredictable hours of the night covered in blood, sweat, dust, and joint compound, all jacked up about another opportunity that has presented itself ... "Yeah baby, this is going to be the one that gets us over the hump!!!" To which she replies, shaking her head ... "You are just too much ... you're not Superman ... you keep this up and I'm going to be a widow" ... I'm still here, faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive, able to leap tall buildings with a single bound ... because we've been married for 33 years and loving each other every minute of it.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Field General said:


> . I'm still here, faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive, able to leap tall buildings with a single bound ... because we've been married for 33 years and loving each other every minute of it.


 Well,, BY-GOLLY

I'm faster than a speeding scaffold,,,, more powerfull than a Black and Decker scewgun, able to leap tall dropcords in a single bound,,,, but i guess you already figured that out.

Congrats on have a "friendly" wife


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Well,, BY-GOLLY
> 
> I'm faster than a speeding scaffold,,,, more powerfull than a Black and Decker scewgun, able to leap tall dropcords in a single bound,,,, but i guess you already figured that out.
> 
> Congrats on have a "friendly" wife


you made me LOL. especially with the cord line. thanks. i can't even talk about it at work because most carpenters could not care less about the finer aspects of the trade. or any aspects of it for that matter. my wife humours me sometimes and gives me an ear but i can tell she is would just as soon not hear it. we could probably start a whole thread about wives jealous of drywall talk but why would we.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> you made me LOL. especially with the cord line. thanks. i can't even talk about it at work because most carpenters could not care less about the finer aspects of the trade. or any aspects of it for that matter. my wife humours me sometimes and gives me an ear but i can tell she is would just as soon not hear it. we could probably start a whole thread about wives jealous of drywall talk but why would we.


 When those checks come in they listen 
oh honey you work so hard,,, want me to make you something to eat?:blink:LOL!!


----------

